# Vintage 1980s Proton 222 and 250 Amplifiers



## yogary9

Proton 222: ebay item 330525459484 
Proton 250: ebay item 330525460651

Both items end this Sunday. No reserve. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## [email protected]

I remember that 222.. .wow..


----------



## yogary9

Yeah, I must say - that old line of Proton amps seriously kicked butt. I had this old Toyota hatchback with these amps and a set of Infinity 6.5 front and 6x9 rears and it really thumped. I started out with just the 222 and the fronts and that setup alone was really unbelievable.


----------



## Silver Supra

I had a 250 bridged on a pair of RF 10's and a 222 on a pair of old Boston components. This was probably back in 1988 or so with a Concord HU. Pure state of the art at the time! Thanks for the memories!


----------

